# :D Look what I get to build :D



## CjStaal (Apr 17, 2006)

Look what I am going to build if someone wins the auction, theres only 1 watcher right now
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8796949161


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks damn expensive to me. Plus a 20Gb disk for Windows???


----------



## oinkypig (Apr 17, 2006)

hey you could built that same exact setup for way less. like mabey 700$ less


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 17, 2006)

Worth around about $900 dollars.  Pretty overpriced.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 17, 2006)

In my opinion (commenting on just about everything lol), you could save some serious cash just getting a fullATX case and the Bigwater seperately. X850XT? Its very good, but if you go on that road, either get an aftermarket cooler to slap on the X850XT (very noisy stock cooler) or upgrade to an X1k series equivalent. I love your Hard Drive idea, but the average user is just going to slap everything on the windows partition (oh wait we're not talking ordinary users ). You might want to set it up so that everything this guy downloads goes on the raptor, or the user just can't access the C drive. I would rather see an FX processor in my high-end build, or at least a 3800+ (its multiplier is 12X)/something dual core. You forgot keyboard, mouse, and display lol. Logitech wired keyboard, Microsoft wireless mouse, and Samsung 19" 8ms LCD is what I'd go for. I configured EXACTLY like you had in the ebay build, added said keyboard/mouse/LCD, and got to...2301.48 including shipping. Headphones I'd get at CVS for $8 
PS- XP Pro is overkill, XP home is just as good, gives you money to buy noise-cancelling headphones/good speakers


----------



## drade (Apr 17, 2006)

Yea you could save a ton of money around 600-700 bucks depending on were your buying...


Also that case is great, But as you know very heavy case. As I have heard from many people the liquid cooling set up is great, but not the best, you could buy a light case and pre-order the FreeZone. If you decide to just pick out the parts you could buy a nice case with that FreeZone since its going to be an amazing, easy set up, sutible for Oc'ing.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 17, 2006)

I paid about $2300 for my system. That's including the monitor, speakers (400w RMS 4.1 Logitechs), keyboard, and mouse. I think you could defenitely get a better price on that PC.


----------



## drade (Apr 17, 2006)

I really dont think that case is necassasary (its morning im tired ignore the spelling). Couldnt he save alot more money??? That case goes for 425, is dead heavy, and cooling aint that great.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 17, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> I really dont think that case is necassasary (its morning im tired ignore the spelling). Couldnt he save alot more money??? That case goes for 425, is dead heavy, and cooling aint that great.


That was my first thought. I remember that case being outrageously expensive. That case plus the markup is what's making it so damned expensive.


----------



## drade (Apr 17, 2006)

Yea I could tell you, this case may be smaller, WAY LIGHTER LESS EXPENSIVE...


http://www.frozencpu.com/cas-169.html


----------



## drade (Apr 17, 2006)

Its a 500 watt power supply, but by who?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm the seller, I forgot what brand the power supply is, but it is good... Also, this setup is like 1859 something so yeah, don't say I overpriced it....


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is another I am building.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8797916583


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 17, 2006)

1859? my rig cost 1700$ retail to build back when the x1800xt was brand new and selling for 600$ you wont' get anywhere near 2000$ off of ebay with anything short of an x1900xtx and an x2 4800 rig. single core sandy and an old school x850xt aint gonna make 1200 much less 2300. lol believe me I know I'm a retailer who tried selling on ebay for some publicity, but no one wanted to pay near what the rig was worth.

drop the case it's to expensive and get a cheaper 100$ or less case, with a bigwater 745.
then swap the sandy for a 3800x2 and the x850xt for an x1800gto or xl. get rid of the 20Gb and the 120GB and run just the raptor. don't put in the sound blaster. 
and sell it on amazon instead of ebay, you should get at least 1600$ for that rig.
3800x2
x1800gto/xl
dfi crossfire mobo
500 watt psu
plextor dvd
xp pro
2GB mem
decent case
bigwater 745.
these are hot items right now as the average enthusiest gamer believes dual cores are the king (whether ot not it's true), the x1800gto or xl will stand out as a performance beast to them as well (again whether or not it's true) case is all about looks, rather than functionality, 2Gb mem is good as the enthusiast gamer thinks that's the best as well (again whether or not it's true) bigwater will also be an enthusiast draw, dfi as well.

you need to make sure the cost of the rig is much lower than 1800$ (more like 1200) for you to build, and lower than 2000$ for them to buy (more like 1500-1600)

I really wish you would have put what you were planning up on the forum first before putting it on ebay, as I assure you no one on ebay will buy that rig and you like me will have to swallow the cost of selling (up to 55$ ). lol


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 17, 2006)

Ugh, Yeah, I have the fucking "listing fees" from a couple lists... I hate those fees


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 17, 2006)

yogurt_21 said:
			
		

> 1859? my rig cost 1700$ retail to build back when the x1800xt was brand new and selling for 600$ you wont' get anywhere near 2000$ off of ebay with anything short of an x1900xtx and an x2 4800 rig. single core sandy and an old school x850xt aint gonna make 1200 much less 2300. lol believe me I know I'm a retailer who tried selling on ebay for some publicity, but no one wanted to pay near what the rig was worth.
> 
> drop the case it's to expensive and get a cheaper 100$ or less case, with a bigwater 745.
> then swap the sandy for a 3800x2 and the x850xt for an x1800gto or xl. get rid of the 20Gb and the 120GB and run just the raptor. don't put in the sound blaster.
> ...



Your a retailer? What's your wholeseller, can you get me some hookups? lol


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 17, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I'm the seller, I forgot what brand the power supply is, but it is good... Also, this setup is like 1859 something so yeah, don't say I overpriced it....


$1859 TOTAL??? What site are you getting all this stuff from?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 17, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> $1859 TOTAL??? What site are you getting all this stuff from?


newegg


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 17, 2006)

I must be a bad configurator then...I was configuring with newegg too and got that quote ...monitor was only $250, keyboard/mouse like $30, so yeah


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 17, 2006)

*scratches head* wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Ice Czar (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck 

I think the "service" and component mix might have decent appeal
I would however point out a few things that might negatively influence someone bidding

"I will build" not "I have built" (3 to 4 weeks to take the money and run)
buyers have only 60 days from the end of an auction to file a "Item not recieved" dispute, your chewing most of that up.

only 1 successful purchase in your history and a busted deal with you as the seller

and of course an overclock is a crap shoot depending on the actual CPU
what they might "expect" as opposed to what you can actually manage potentially a real pain in the butt. 
Not to mention the highest overclock you can manage at your ambient temperature (pressure, RH) 
isnt necessarilly the environment its shipping to so you'd likely have to back it down a little for safety (or determine parity)

and think you should avoid images with a newegg watermark 

Id build up history first and show other examples of your work in a far more detailed "store" as well as cover your butt on the legalities


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 17, 2006)

I know... But my distributer is... idk if he's fradulent, he has been real busy and he does e-mail back and stuff and communicate and why would he communicate after he ripped me off (supposably). Well, I'm not buying from him agian until my first customer get's his part.

edit: (lol @ sig) you hack also? I'm just starting and learning C++, I hate people who use other peeps programs.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 17, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> *scratches head* wtf are you talking about?


When I was configuring system as described, I got quote around $2300. You configured and got $1859. That's what I mean


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 17, 2006)

man you guys are hitting bikr a lil hard calm down and whats this about a bust deal? give him a break do YOU know the story behind it?.........ok.........im just saying i feel hostility in this marked up? sure you can get the parts a lil cheaper but if you dont know jack about comps he's building it thats labor hes testing it hes buying it you cant bealive that he wont whant a lil profit


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 17, 2006)

nice second system solaris . Alright, I admit, we have been a little mean to bikr. I also admit that I can't quite think of the exact reason . I suppose that we just got a little carried away after I got critical...lol. Well, I'd just like to say I'm sorry if I caused any trouble.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 17, 2006)

man bikr if someone is stupid enough to bid on that (most noobs are) you will make a crap load of profit lol!


----------



## Ice Czar (Apr 17, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> edit: (lol @ sig) you hack also? I'm just starting and learning C++, I hate people who use other peeps programs.



thanx its an Ice Czar original paraphrase 
Nope not a hacker, just a certified tin foil wearing paranoid

I have enough on my plate learning to be a good lab monkey
my "programing" studies are confined to MEGABasic, Labview, MatLab, and assorted control protocols (GPIB, RS232\485\422 ect, Modibus, Fieldbus, Profibus)


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 18, 2006)

Severely overpriced, you could get a better deal from Alienware


----------



## OOTay (Apr 18, 2006)

hmm... 0 bids i wonder why lol


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have sevral suppliers, all local and all require a retailers license. but newegg's prices are consumer prices, you should get ane online rtailers license and use newegg's supplier prices. (directron and a few others also do that for certain items they have too many of).


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 18, 2006)

How would I go about getting a online retail license, how much does it cost? is it worth it?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 18, 2006)

http://businessnameusa.com/info/step1.htm
answer the questions and it'll get you started, yeas it's worth it if you plan to actually be able to sell goods for more than it costs you to buy them lol. but overall if you plan to do this for a business in the future or near future it's better to start now.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 18, 2006)

Ugh am I going to haev to pay taxes?


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 18, 2006)

its a business, of course you will, and licensing fees as well.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 18, 2006)

grrrr >.<


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 18, 2006)

actually your taxes will be more than reasonable for the fist few years, it's when the business grows that you get the hefty ones lol. plus labor, rent, inventory and etc. lol


----------



## OOTay (Apr 18, 2006)

to bad hes not old enough to pay his taxes


----------

